# Skyline R34 GTR Spoiler Standard height Legs



## husek7 (Sep 24, 2017)

Like in title i'm after standard height (16cm) gtr spoiler legs. I have high jun legs but they are too agressive for me and want change for lower ones. Thanks a lot

Wysłane z mojego CLT-L29 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello,

You have this oem one on eBay:









Nissan genuine BNR34 wing stay # KR4 Sonic silver GT-R NISMO rear spoiler R34 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nissan genuine BNR34 wing stay # KR4 Sonic silver GT-R NISMO rear spoiler R34 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

These are pretty impossible to come by, I searched years and just managed to get a set of Genuine OEM R34 GTR Standard rear spoiler legs (also got carbon fibre spoiler blade-knight Racer), was hoping somebody would sell the OEM long spoiler wing piece but no luck at all!! Ended up with Replica in the end, the rear mirror was just seeing a spoiler lol so changed to taller carbon fibre legs see pic below (so I have got standard replica legs also for sale).

1) £500 OEM R34 GTR Standard Rear Spoiler Legs
2) £150 R34 GTR Standard Rear Spoiler Legs (replica)
3) £200 R34 GTR Carbon Fibre Rear Spoiler Blade Knight Racer (£269+delivery NEW)

If sombody wants 1+3 then could do £650

UK Delivery will be around £15 for legs probably double for the blade piece.

International will be around £60-80 depending on location.

Collection option also which is best one for me.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just to let you know 

the eBay seller does not own or have possession of those spoiler legs 

they are listed on yahoo for a lot less 

so if sold will just purchase & then send to you 

they are listed for £400


----------



## husek7 (Sep 24, 2017)

V-SpecII said:


> These are pretty impossible to come by, I searched years and just managed to get a set of Genuine OEM R34 GTR Standard rear spoiler legs (also got carbon fibre spoiler blade-knight Racer), was hoping somebody would sell the OEM long spoiler wing piece but no luck at all!! Ended up with Replica in the end, the rear mirror was just seeing a spoiler lol so changed to taller carbon fibre legs see pic below (so I have got standard replica legs also for sale).
> 
> 1) £500 OEM R34 GTR Standard Rear Spoiler Legs
> 2) £150 R34 GTR Standard Rear Spoiler Legs (replica)
> ...


Cheers pal
Could you send me more info's and photos of option number 2?? 

Wysłane z mojego CLT-L29 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Levi!-&7 (12 mo ago)

V-SpecII said:


> These are pretty impossible to come by, I searched years and just managed to get a set of Genuine OEM R34 GTR Standard rear spoiler legs (also got carbon fibre spoiler blade-knight Racer), was hoping somebody would sell the OEM long spoiler wing piece but no luck at all!! Ended up with Replica in the end, the rear mirror was just seeing a spoiler lol so changed to taller carbon fibre legs see pic below (so I have got standard replica legs also for sale).
> 
> 1) £500 OEM R34 GTR Standard Rear Spoiler Legs
> 2) £150 R34 GTR Standard Rear Spoiler Legs (replica)
> ...


hey mate i’m wanting to buy some OEM height legs for the gtr style wing are you selling them?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Levi, yes I am still selling them.


----------



## Levi!-&7 (12 mo ago)

V-SpecII said:


> Hey Levi, yes I am still selling them.


can you post to Australia


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

If you pm us your address etc I can get some quotes for you & let you know dude. G'day btw.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I got these if your still looking. OEM


----------



## Levi!-&7 (12 mo ago)

Jay1 said:


> I got these if your still looking. OEM


i think they are different to the wing i have, what is that big bolt in the middle of the bottom


----------



## MarianaBarry (6 mo ago)

Such detail is quite difficult to find. You will need to search all over the Internet. You can find out from the manufacturer's company perhaps you can find the necessary part in the nearest salon. There are analogs of other companies on the Internet. The main thing is that the height matches. To measure everything remotely, you can use the online tool Height Comparison - Comparing Heights Visually With Chart. When buying from your hands, pay attention to the presence of cracks or chips in the paint. Only after a complete check is it worth buying a part because your safety in the car will depend on its quality. Hope I could help you.


----------

